

DEC advertised with a custom Matchbox bus - DiabloD3
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DL-Lesney-Matchbox-Series-Daimler-Bus-Digital-PDP-8-E-Omnibus-No-74-/271203744863?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item3f2500bc5f

======
jen_h
Many thanks for posting this.

